

Bad Meteorology FAQ - nkurz
http://www.ems.psu.edu/~fraser/Bad/BadFAQ/index.html

======
meatysnapper
I first thought this was a new Nicolas Cage movie. If not, I think he could
reprise two of his better roles to do this!

------
rconti
What?

~~~
bsilvereagle
You have to click the blue text with a light blue background, then all the
questions and answers for that section show up. It's not immediately obvious
on mobile, on a desktop you at least get the "I'm clickable" mouse cursor.

